# Soundkarte - welche hat die beste Unterstützung für Linux?

## KavC

Hi all,

ich möchte mich nun endlich mal von meiner gräßlichen onboard-Soundkarte abwenden, und mir ne neue Soundkarte kaufen. Sie sollte nicht mehr als 40  kosten und sehr gut von Alsa unterstützt werden.

Mir kamen dabei spontan 2 Soundkarten in den Sinn:

SB Live 5.1 - ca 20 

und Terratec Aureon FUN - ca 30-35 

Ich wollte nun mal fragen, was ihr für die bessere Wahl hält..?

Danke schon mal im vorraus,

KavC

----------

## sOuLjA

kauf dir die sb live, hab ich auch und die macht nie probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## R!tman

Ich hatte erst gar keine Soundkarte. Dann habe ich mir eine Muse LT gekauft. Die ist von C-Media. War damit allerdings gar nicht zufrieden. Probleme mit bestimmten Bitraten bei .wav Dateien in Verbindung mit aplay, verschiedene .mov Dateien liessen sich nur entsaetzlichem Rauschen in mplayer abspielen und vor allem hatte sie keine Hardware Mixing.

Diese Problem haben sich alle erledigt, seit dem ich Besitzer eines Soundblaster live 5.1 bin. Kann ich nur sehr empfehlen. Ist ausserdem sehr guenstig, hat das ganze Surround Zeug und kann vor allem Hardware Mixing. Das heisst Du brauchst keinen Soundserver wie arts.

----------

## Hase

Genau, SB.

----------

## sarahb523

Ich kann es auch nur bestätigen. Ich habe ne sb live platinium. Da geht alles, von midi bis simultane audio Wiedergabe. Auch läßt sich der zweite audio ausgang schön für den hinteren lautsprecher nutzen. 

Bis auf das fehlende EAX kann ich unter Linux mit der Karte sogar mehr machen als in win. Allerdings gibts dank openAL support in Spielen doch sowas wie EAX , daher absolut empfehlenswert das gerät!

----------

## nodh

Ich habe gefunden:

"Creative Sound Blaster Live 5.1 digital, Bulk"

"Creative Sound Blaster Live! Player 5.1, Bulk"

Besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten? MIr gehts ja nur darum, im Linux Sounds gleichzeitig abspielen zu können  :Wink: 

----------

## mo-ca

also ich schließe mich den vorrednern an. emu10k chipsatz auf sb karten (bis auf eine audigy waren das glaube alle) sind bombig, sogar der klang, unter linux unterstützt ...

was den unterschied angeht:

laut geizhals gibts nur noch die player 5.1 ... vllt is die andere ne veraltete ...

----------

## equinox0r

jop..

die live 5.1 digital ist etwas älter (wobei der offzielle produktname damals glaub ich gar nix mit "digital" hatte)..

die 5.1 player ist demnach die neuere (hab ich auch) und die macht keine mucken und surrt wie ne eins  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich traue mich mal hier eine Gegenstimme abzugeben:

Kauf dir was anderes als diese Soundblaster Karte!

Bei mir ist vor nicht allzulanger Zeit genau diese Karte rausgeflogen, da sie genauso billig klingt wie es der Preis erwarten lässt. Und dass für dieses Geld auch noch Surround-Sound auf die Karte mit draufmusste, macht die Sache nicht besser.

Mit den Produkten von Terratec habe ich eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, seit etwa 10 Jahren. Auch mit alsa spielen sie, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gut zusammen (Wobei das eher vom jeweiligen Chipsatz abhängt als vom Hersteller).

Außerdem ist es eine der wenigen Gelegenheiten, beim Hardware-Kauf eine einheimische Firma zu bedenken.

----------

## Lenz

Also ich hab schon seit einigen Jahren (!) die SBLive! Bin sehr zufrieden, der Klang ist sehr gut, Treiberunterstützung auch, was will man mehr?

----------

## tuxedo

Ich bin mit meiner SBLive! auch vollends zufrieden. Sogar 5.1 Surround Sound funktioniert inzwischen perfekt (Eine entsprechende Anlage natürlich vorausgesetzt)

----------

## toskala

sblive platinum und sblive player 1024 funktionieren beide perfekt, rennen seit jahren in meinen kisten.

----------

## Decker

Ich habe sogar 2 Soundblaster Soundkarten. Eine SBLive steckt in einem etwas älteren PC (habe ich damals schon mit Kernel 2.2.12 betreiben können).

In meiner neuen Kiste steckt nun eine Audigy 2 ZS. Die kam im September 2003 raus, und lief bei mir noch im selben Monat absolut problemlos.

Was ich nun Vermisse bei Creative-Karten: dass ich die ganzen Goodies, die Creative auf 4-5 CDs mitliefert nicht unter Linux verwenden kann (alles für Windows  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Aber mit Terratec Karten gab es nur Treiberprobleme. Schade, denn die Karten haben sonst einen überragenden Sound.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> kauf dir die sb live, hab ich auch und die macht nie probleme 

 

pq.de sOuLjA sagt es  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Von welchen "Goodies" redest du? Also auf die "Software" die bei meiner SBlive! dabei war, kann ich getrost verzichten.

Meine Meinung hat sich auch bei der SBlive! bestätigt: Die mitgelieferte Software bei Hardware hat unterstes Niveau. (Vielleicht habt sich bei der Audigy ja was verbessert?).

Beispiel: WinTV. Die Software die bei der TV-Karte dabei ist (für Windows) ist echt nicht so der Hit. Die Bildqualität gegenüber von tvtime ist miserabel. Hinzu kommt das nervige Klickibunti-nicht-an-Windows-Oberfläche-halt-Interface (okay es gibt Gott sei Dank noch eine richtiges W32-Interface, aber das mit der Bildqualität bleibt).

Ebenso war es bei der SBlive... Der hat mir unter Win einfach so einen hässlichen Mixer installiert... ohne Nachfrage natürlich...

Von der Scannersoftware will ich gar nicht reden, ebenso von der Digitalkamerasoftware...

Da sind mir die Linuxprogramme um einiges lieber, da seriöser.

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht hat sich ja bis heute was verbessert... meine SBlive! hat schließlich schon über 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel.

----------

## boris64

@ lenz

das kommt mir alles auch so bekannt vor, besonders die scannersoftware

von meinem hpscanjet (jaja, billiggerät  :Wink: ) war unter windows ein megawitz.

ansonsten bin ich erstaunlich mitläuferisch veranlagt, denn auch

ich habe eine "sblive! player 1024" und bin mit diesem mainstreamprodukt

mehr als zufrieden. mehrere sounds nebeneinandern abspielen auch ohne 

dmix-plugin ohne weiteres möglich (anders als bei diesem ac'97-hickhack-oboardzeugs).

----------

## Lenz

Liegt das an der SBlive!, dass man auch ohne arts simultan verschiedene Sounds abspielen kann? Ich hab mich nämlich schon gewundert, warum das für einige so schlimm war, dass eine Zeitlang das artsplugin von xmms nicht mehr ging, weil sie dann neben Musikhören keine anderen Sounds mehr abspielen konnten. Da habe ich mich schon gewundert gehabt, weil ich bei mir dafür keine extra Plugins brauchte.

@borisdigital

Jupp, hab auch einen HP Scanner... eine Enttäuschung, läuft unter Linux nicht. Wie gut, dass ich den Scanner eigentlich nie brauche...

Den hab ich mir lang vor meiner Linuxzeit gekauft... heute würde mir sowas nicht mehr ins Haus kommen.

----------

## benu

Die SB Live hat schon lange eine gute Treiberunterstuetzung unter Linux (hab selbst eine). Ich wuerde die nicht als super Karte bezeichnen, ich wuerde sogar eher sagen dass sie von der Qualitaet eher unteres Niveau ist. Einfach mal dazu in ein paar Spieleforen schauen, die SB Live machen oft Probleme. Aber wenn man den Rechner nicht zum Musikmachen benutzt ist sie soweit ne gute Wahl, die Grundfunktionen laufen problemlos. Der Emu10k Treiber ist ja schon lange fuer Linux erhaeltlich und hat bei mir nie Probleme gemacht. Die "Zusatzprogramme" fuer Windows haben auf meinem Rechner nur zusaetzliche Probleme gemacht, ueberhaupt finde ich die Qualitaet der Creative Windows Treiber nicht so ueberragend. Es kann nicht sein dass man bei einigen Anwendungen die komplette Soundhardware abschalten und von der CPU simulieren lassen muss, damit man keine CTD bekommt oder so schrille Kratzgeraeusche dass einem fast der Schaedel platzt.

Bei der Audigy soll es diese Probleme mit dem Sound in einigen Spielen uebrigens nicht mehr geben. Kostet aber auch ein wenig mehr.

Ich hab hier schon lange ne Terratec liegen, aber leider nicht eingebaut da ich mir damals auch noch ein Cambridge/Creative 5.1 System gekauft habe und zu spaet gemerkt habe dass bei dem ein proprietaerer Anschluss dran ist, so dass ich das nur mit SB Karten nutzen kann  :Sad: 

----------

## mo-ca

also quasi fast einstimmig FÜR sb  :Wink: 

nachteil bei terratec: die haben ihre produktion von soundkarten glaube seit dieser woche eingestellt ...

----------

## Decker

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> die haben ihre produktion von soundkarten glaube seit dieser woche eingestellt ...

 

Die haben sich vom Grafikkartengeschäft verabschiedet.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> nachteil bei terratec: die haben ihre produktion von soundkarten glaube seit dieser woche eingestellt ...

 

Das mag ich nicht glauben. Quelle?

Dass es sich um die Grafikkarten-Sparte handelt, kann ich mir eher vorstellen. Ich wusste bis jetzt gar nicht, dass die irgendwann (so lang kann es nicht hersein) angefangen haben, Grafikkarten zu bauen.

----------

## equinox0r

doch ...

da gabs mal vor jahren halbwegs brauchbare grafikkarten von terratec. hab nie eine besessen und bei mir schlummert immernoch eine tnt2 und verrichtet ihren dienst  :Wink: 

aber vielleicht hat terratec einfach keine lust mehr andauernd hinter nvidia zu logieren *g*

----------

## boris64

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> aber vielleicht hat terratec einfach keine lust mehr andauernd hinter nvidia zu logieren *g*

 

wobei die auch nix gescheites hinkriegen.

hauptsache marktführer&benchmarksieger, der rest bleibt auch hier auf der strecke.

----------

## equinox0r

*seufz*

leider wahr und leider überall so ...

es lebe der kapitalismus ^^

----------

## KavC

Naja, danke für eure vielen Antworten  :Very Happy: 

Trotz Gurus recht interessantem reply werde ich mich nun doch für eine SBLive entscheiden. Also, danke nochmal für eure Replies  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mo-ca

ok falscher alarm, war doch nru das graka-geschäft (hatte heise nur überflogen) ..

*klick* für infos

----------

## amdunlock

hi

ich habe ein audigy 2 am laufen und soundstorm, was aber deaktiviert ist. bin aber am ueberlegen, ob ich auf soundstorm umsteigen soll, da es sich irgendwie besser anhoert.

----------

## equinox0r

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> ok falscher alarm, war doch nru das graka-geschäft (hatte heise nur überflogen) ..
> 
> *klick* für infos

 

*gnarf* ... also ich find den presseartikel von terratec durchaus interessant, hier zeigt sich halt mal wieder was ich vorher schon gesagt hatte ..

viva la freie marktwirtschaft ....

ich geh jetz erstma kacken....

----------

## øxygen

Ich hab auch ne Creative "Karte". Eine Soundblaster Extigy, besonders für Notebooks User zu empfehlen die ja keine PCI Karte einbauen können. Funktioniert einwandfrei unter Linux, sogar die Fernbedienung und die Digital-Outs/Ins. Das einzige was mich stört, dass CMSS, der 2 auf 5.1 Kanal Upmix Modus nicht funktioniert. Aber das funktioniert soweit ich weiß mit PCI Karten auch nicht. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, wie ich 2 Kanal Medien auf 5.1 Upmixen kann -> melden, vorzugsweise mit XMMS.

----------

## aGgRo AnDy

hallo erstmal...

sorry dass ich diesen ur-alten thread wieder hoch hole...

ich stehe vor einem problem und möchte gern eure hilfe...

brauche eine soundkarte (5.1 digital) die unter linux 100%ig läuft und vorallem an der auch der digitale ausgang funktioniert...

so das war das erste prob...

das andere ist, ich habe einen umgebauten barebone (mit wasserkühlung etc. alles intern) und meine andere karte von nem 2.ten rechner (audigy 1) passt wegen der länge nicht rein...die karte darf max. 12-14 cm kurz sein...

die eizige karte, die auch halbwegs gut ist und auch in frage kommt, wäre die aureon 5.1 /fun/fun games; die ist genau 12cm lang...

nur ich weiß nicht, ob bei ihr alles 100%ig funkzt unter linux, von terratec selber gibts keine treiber...der digitale ausgang ist super wichtig, da ich creative 5.1 5500 digital boxen mit einem externen decoder haben...

wenn ihr wißt welche karten noch in frage kommen (wegen dem anspruch und super wichtig die LÄNGE) sagt mal bitte hier bescheid...

danke im voraus

----------

